# 2012 SEPTEMBER fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the ninth of this year's monthly comps - spring has almost sprung, and I hope that the fish are waking up in your neck of the woods.

The current top 10 on the leader board are:

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Float	882
2	Solatree	804
3	Bertros	798
4	cheaterparts	781
5	killer	673
6	Grinner	655
7	Kanganoe	585
8	Drewboy	536
9	Junglefisher	437
10	PaulB 425

*The September comp will run from Saturday September 1st until Sunday September 9th*  Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985&p=461329#p461329

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of angler: Killer. 
Date caught : 2/9/2012 
State & location fish caught : Qld , Spot X, Next to Spot Y, Before Spot Z. 
Type & size of fish : Mangrove JACK!!! . 50cm. 
Tackle/ Line / Lure Used : Shimano STP Maxspin PRO 7' 2" 4-7 kg Rod, Shimano Sienna 2500 Reel, 10lb Pink fire line, 14lb FC leader, Koolie minnow ll lure Green in colour ( Gar fish colour), Modifided with Decoy 1-0 plugin single hooks. 
Conditions : Cracker Morning (home early). 
Other Comments: WAM!! BAM !!! THANK - YOU MAM!!!!!!, Father's Day JACK!!!!!!, Does it get any Better!!!!!! 
MORE BEERS !!!!!

CHEERS 
KILLER.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler:Chris Carney
Date Caught:8/9/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In:nnsw
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:28kg/1.55m
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:80lb
Conditions (optional):beautiful
Other Comments (optional):fun times with the boys


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 1st September 2012
State and Location Fish Caught In:SA Somerton
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:KG Whiting 40cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:Shimano 3-5kg TCurve rod, Shimano stradic 2500, size 2 circle hook and squid bait
Other Comments: trip report viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56802#p589888


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Name of Angler: GetSharkd
Date Caught: 8/09/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Hawkesbury River , NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 41cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb Braid/ Fluro
Conditions (optional): windy but sunny
Other Comments (optional): PB Bream, what a way to use up thrird Bream in this years comp      http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56918


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Name kanganoe
Date 3/9/12
Location D'estree Bay Kangaroo Island SA
Species Snook
Length 80 CM weight 2 kg 
Taclke 20 lb braid Yozuri deep diver
Comment Came at a big personal cost as I put one large treble right through my little finger while a big flappy fish was on the other treble.


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 1/9/2012
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA Livingstons bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 32 cm squid
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: $3 lure from Kmart


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Squidder said:


> spring has almost sprung, and I hope that the fish are waking up in your neck of the woods.


I was hoping that to , mabe next month

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 2/9/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Balnaring Westerport Vic
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: sweep 30 cm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: bait fished 
Conditions : a bit breezy








[/quote]


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Big thanks to *AKFF* and *squidder* for my random prize I received in the mail today from last months comp. The Ram Tube rod holder will come in very handy  

Cheers 
Brent


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

grinner

sunday 2nd sept
usual (raider symetre 10 lb yamatoyo)
on a piece of bonito flesh this time
snapper

45 cm
thanks squid


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Name of Angler: Marty75
Date Caught: 9/9/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Brisbance Waters NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Whiting 34cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Berkley dropshot 2-4kg, 2500 Daiwa Advantage, 8lb Power Pro, 14lb Nitlon leader, 4" Power Minnow (pumpkinseed)
Conditions : see trip report here


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Name of Angler: GlenelgKiller
Date Caught: 9/9/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA Somerton
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 73cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Berkley Graphite Rod, 2500 Shimano Rarenium, 10lb braid, Salmon Trout Fillet
Conditions : Calm and sunny


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

A call for any last entries please folks, scoring over the weekend.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who entered in September, there was terrific diversity in the entries and some notable catches led by Carnster's monster cobia from Northern NSW. Scores for the month were:

Carnster	155
Glenelgkiller	146
Getsharkd	121
Killer	119
Float	107
Kanganoe	100
Cheaterparts	100
Solatree	95
Grinner	90
Marty75	89
Bertros	78

And cumulative YTD points - the pack is still nipping at the heels of Float and hoping he'll get a puncture.

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Float	989
2	Solatree	899
3	cheaterparts	881
4	Bertros	876
5	killer	792
6	Grinner	745
7	Kanganoe	685
8	Drewboy	536
9	Junglefisher	437
10	PaulB	425
11	Billpatt	404
12	carnster	381
13	Samboman	347
14	GetSharkd	305
15	MrX	291
16	Keza	281
17	glenelgkiller	217
18	Daveyak	216
19	marty75	210
20	Nad97	207
21	Kingdan	191
22	Nezevic	167
23	Polylureosis	166
24	patwah	136
25	Southerly	132
26	Paulthetaffy	127
27	Grant Ashwell	120
28	Ronston	106
29	Actionsurf	100
30	AJD	94
31	Yakatak	89
32	Granpop	88
32	aleg75	87
33	Bruus	87
34	Squidder	85
35	4weightfanatic	83
36	gcfisho	64
37	cjbfisher	40
37	Physhopath	40

The month's entrants were written on pieces of paper and stuffed in Ado's hat - and it's greasy congratulations to Glenelgkiller who was randomly drawn, and scores a goodie from the AKFF goodie sack.

*Next month's comp runs from October 6th-14th*


----------

